# Clipper recommendations



## Babilonia (Jun 2, 2021)

I am a totally inexperienced owner when it comes to grooming a long-haired pet, but I have started my research about this.
I brought my puppy to the groomer, first time few days ago when he was 4 months and a half. I thought that he will get his hair done only around his face/butt/legs, but instead of that he stayed 5 hours at the groomers, and he got a puppy cut??...
The groomer said that he was very nervous that he even bit him!
I will try to do the grooming by myself next time which will probably be in three months from now (I prefer the puppy cut, it's very warm here + he is swimming a lot) and I am hoping for some suggestions here. 

I read good reviews for andis and wahl but I am not sure if I am ready to spend 200$+ on something that I am not sure if I will manage to use.
Are there any recommendations for 100$ clippers? 
I saw that some of you are using scissors only, is this ok for a puppy cut?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Babilonia said:


> I am a totally inexperienced owner when it comes to grooming a long-haired pet, but I have started my research about this.
> I brought my puppy to the groomer, first time few days ago when he was 4 months and a half. I thought that he will get his hair done only around his face/butt/legs, but instead of that he stayed 5 hours at the groomers, and he got a puppy cut??...
> The groomer said that he was very nervous that he even bit him!
> I will try to do the grooming by myself next time which will probably be in three months from now (I prefer the puppy cut, it's very warm here + he is swimming a lot) and I am hoping for some suggestions here.
> ...


You can definitely use scissors only for a puppy cut but it will take quite a while - if you are going to do that, I would suggest NOT waiting 3 months and do it a little at a time especially while you're getting used to doing it. 

I did Perry's first few cuts myself with scissors but got clippers as soon as I could because i was scared to death that I might cut him and it was soooo much harder keeping it all even with scissors for me.

If you don't have small clippers for his foot pads yet, I really like this one... 


Amazon.com



As for regular clippers - we have these ($127) - though I would imagine if you could use a corded one you could find a wahl clipper for less? It works well for us though I am sure there are others that are as easy to use and less money.









Hair Clipper And Trimmer Accessories : Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Arco Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Cordless Clipper Kit, Champagne (#8786-452)


Find Wahl Professional Animal Arco Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Cordless Clipper Kit, Champagne (#8786-452) and more at Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm seeing many Andis in and around (many under) $100.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I prefer using scissors on my dogs and they can work fine for a puppy cut. You have to be careful, however you will not hurt the dog if you 1) always make sure you see exactly where you are cutting and 2) keep your fingers between the scissors and the dog.

I use Geib shears with rounded tips also for safety. I have the curved type and the straight kind.









Geib Buttercut Gator Ball Tip Curved Shears


Geib Buttercut Gator Ball Tip Curved Shears are crafted in traditional bullnose scissor fashion, and is perfect for both professional and amateur groomers.




www.cherrybrook.com













Geib Buttercut Gator Ball Tip Straight Shears


Geib Buttercut Gator Ball Tip Straight Shears are crafted to be perfect for both professional and amateur groomers. These durable and beautifully-made scissors are perfect for fine detail trimming and finishing work.




www.cherrybrook.com


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

As Melissa suggested, clippers are safer for paw pads, especially for jumpy dogs and inexperienced groomers.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Personally I would buy a small a good comb and brush, a pair of inexpensive cordless trimmers, and a pair of good scissors for now. Use the trimmers to practice around his feet and get him used to the sound and vibration of clippers, and the scissors to practice cleaning up around his face. I would comb and brush him for a few minutes every day even if he doesn’t need it, and even if you’re planning on a puppy cut, and work on increasing the time up to an hour (when you can, you don’t need this much grooming every day, but he needs to be cooperative for a longer time for you to be able to groom him yourself). There are lots of videos on how to introduce puppies to clippers and trimmers. I would do it with treats and do one or two feet at a time at first in order to spread it out (for more frequent practice). Once you’ve been working on this for a while, you’ll have a much better idea about what tools will work best for you and your puppy. Definitely don’t wait 3 months to trim him if you plan to do it yourself. One of the biggest advantages professional groomers have is practice! Creating opportunities to practice now is really important for learning, and exposure while he’s still young and shapeable by the socialization opportunities created during grooming will make a huge difference in how he responds to you over time. Doing this will also help him be more cooperative if you change your mind and decide to find a new groomer. 

of course there are exceptions, but I’m a little skeptical of a groomer who blames the dog for anxiety at a very first grooming appointment. If you decide to go to a different groomer, find someone you feel comfortable talking to, and is open. Then you can discuss a plan together to create a positive grooming experience.


----------



## Babilonia (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Melissa, thanks for your help.
Well the only options I have are eBay and Amazon. I saw some Wahl on eBay for 34$ which is probably way too cheap, and I also saw some Wahl Contour, but basically no reviews about this one... Also, I am not sure if I have to buy the clippers that have a changeable blade or not. I have two dogs but only one requires cutting the hair (Havanese)


----------



## Babilonia (Jun 2, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Personally I would buy a small a good comb and brush, a pair of inexpensive cordless trimmers, and a pair of good scissors for now. Use the trimmers to practice around his feet and get him used to the sound and vibration of clippers, and the scissors to practice cleaning up around his face. I would comb and brush him for a few minutes every day even if he doesn’t need it, and even if you’re planning on a puppy cut, and work on increasing the time up to an hour (when you can, you don’t need this much grooming every day, but he needs to be cooperative for a longer time for you to be able to groom him yourself). There are lots of videos on how to introduce puppies to clippers and trimmers. I would do it with treats and do one or two feet at a time at first in order to spread it out (for more frequent practice). Once you’ve been working on this for a while, you’ll have a much better idea about what tools will work best for you and your puppy. Definitely don’t wait 3 months to trim him if you plan to do it yourself. One of the biggest advantages professional groomers have is practice! Creating opportunities to practice now is really important for learning, and exposure while he’s still young and shapeable by the socialization opportunities created during grooming will make a huge difference in how he responds to you over time. Doing this will also help him be more cooperative if you change your mind and decide to find a new groomer.
> 
> of course there are exceptions, but I’m a little skeptical of a groomer who blames the dog for anxiety at a very first grooming appointment. If you decide to go to a different groomer, find someone you feel comfortable talking to, and is open. Then you can discuss a plan together to create a positive grooming experience.


Thanks for your help!
Actually, I was already trimming his hair around his face and butt, few times before the groomer. I needed quite some time but I was also super careful.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Also I think scissors are much easier for a puppy cut. They are more forgiving and you aren’t stuck with the lengths of the guards on clippers. It takes longer and for some there’s a learning curve, but I found it easier to keep him trimmed by cleaning him up more often with scissors once a week or every two weeks instead of one big haircut once every few months. That was before I grew to love his long coat! This is very much a personal preference, there’s not really a way to know which way of cutting will click best for you. Trimmers and scissors are still good staples because you’ll need scissors for his face, and trimmers can help you clean up certain areas and help you get a feel for them to decide if you want to use clippers.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

If you were naturally trimming with scissors and felt comfortable, you are doing great! Nobody is fast unless they are able to practice on 5 dogs a day  It makes me especially skeptical of the groomer, though, because your Havanese can handle a long butt trimming session!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think @EvaE1izabeth made great points. If I had it to do over, I would worry more about getting my dog getting used to being brushed and combed regularly and to prevent mats. If a dog gets a mat, he is not going to like anything you are doing to him. If you can keep your dog well combed and mat free, you may find that the hair can grow longer and you will not have to trim them so often.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> ...of course there are exceptions, but I’m a little skeptical of a groomer who blames the dog for anxiety at a very first grooming appointment. If you decide to go to a different groomer, find someone you feel comfortable talking to, and is open. Then you can discuss a plan together to create a positive grooming experience.


Completely agree - our groomer works with dogs like that - including cousin Finley. When he starts getting a little antsy she stops and lets him rest for a bit and works on Uncle Duncan (or another dog) and then once he's ok again she moves back to Finley. I know many people don't like groomers who have multiple dogs there at the same time, but in some cases it's better because they can switch between dogs and give them a break if they're getting anxious.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have two very expensive dog grooming clippers, one corded and one battery operated. They were both used on my dogs for several years. Since I discovered that I like scissors way better, they are now only used on my husband.


----------

